# KillaJoule at Bonneville



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

wow, that's insane!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Yesterday Eva collected a timeslip showing 216.504 mph. However the KillaJoule experienced a battery pack connection problem which ended the speed trials for her. It sounded as if it was a non-eventful failure but one which required more repair than could be done on the salt. So without a backup run for the 216, she does not get a record above 200.

But this was great performance by the KillaJoule and team. BIG congrats 

On the other hand, my Team Lightning's record 215.960 mph stands for another day. 

Exceeding 200 mph on the salt is very difficult for any type of vehicle using any power plant. If you don't believe me, try it


----------

